# Problème repeteur NETGEAR Nighthawk X4



## jfkm (17 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour !

Matériel: 3 Macbook Air  /   1 iMac  /  3 iPhone / 2 iPad / 2 AppleTV

Box: Livebox Play (neuve, changée hier, après apparition du problème avec une Livebox 2 que je j'ai pensé défectueuse...).

Le tout relié en wifi.

Le problème: mon fils se plaignant de mal capter le réseau wifi à l'étage (ce qui est vrai...), j'ai cherché un peu et jeté mon dévolu sur ça :

http://www.netgear.fr/home/products...extenders/EX7300.aspx?cid=wmt_netgear_organic

Acheté Mardi, Configuré sans problème le jour même, sans soucis. Le repeteur créé en fait deux réseaux supplémentaires, nommés Netgear EXT 2G  et Netgear EXT 5G.

Mon fils était ravi, connexion bien meilleur.  J'ai moi même testé sur mon iMac, qui se trouve à l'étage, et effectivement, pas de soucis. Testé également sur mon MacBook.

MAIS : hier matin (mercredi donc...), apparition d'un problème sur mon iMac et mon MacBook : en me connectant "normalement", c'est à dire au réseau Livebox initial, gros problèmes de navigation... Certains sites s'ouvraient, d'autres non...

Alors que via partage de connexion iPhone, tout passait.

Arrêt / Redémarrage de la box : idem.
Réinitialisation box : idem

Ayant du boulot à faire urgemment, je file chez Orange. Echange de la box par une Livebox Play.

Je reconfigure tout. Tout fonctionne au poil.

Hier soir, pour faire plaisir à mon fils, je réinstalle le répéteur.

Et je teste... Et là, re-catastrophe !!!

Une fois que je "m'amuse" à connecter quelque appareil que ce soit sur le réseau Netgear (Iphone, Mac, iMac) , ce dernier ne peut plus ensuite raccrocher le réseau normal de la livebox...

Je suis allé dans le panneau de configuration Livebox, et me suis appercu que le routeur assigne une adresse ip à chaque appareil qui s'y connecte, de la forme 169...xxx.x.x

Et plus moyen ensuite de décrocher de cet ip !!!

Le seul moyen trouvé est de supprimer les connexions sur chaque device, puis de leur assigner une ip fixe sur la livebox...

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, et surtout comment empêcher ce répéteur de "bloquer" un appareil dès qu'il se connecte au moins une fois dessus...

Pour le moment, j'ai viré le répéteur, trop besoin de pouvoir bosser.

Si quelqu'un a une idée à me soumettre, je suis preneur, car bien ennuyé, et surtout dépassé au niveau de mes compétences...


----------



## hercut (18 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Juste comme ça, mais à mon avis le réseau de ton Netgear est meilleur que celui de ta livedaube (dsl).
Et les appareils sont en général configurés pour utiliser le meilleur réseau au tour de lui.

Si tu n'as pas d'intérêt à avoir deux réseau distinct, je te conseille de simplement nommé tout tes réseaux de la même façon.

En ce qui concerne le réseau 5ghz, si tu n'as pas d'appareil compatible ou que tu n'es pas un besoin de bande passante monstrueuse, tu peux le déconnecté. Pour résumer, ce réseau à l'avantage d'être très rapide, mais porté plus faible.
Dans le quotidien le réseau 2,4ghz est suffisant !


----------



## jfkm (18 Novembre 2016)

Je te remercie pour ton aide. Mais en ayant marre de me prendre la tête à reconfigurer les IP de tous mes appareils, j'ai fait appel à un professionnel. 
Il vient Mercredi soir chez moi pour voir comment configurer tout au mieux.


----------



## hercut (18 Novembre 2016)

Avec plaisir,
Mais c'est dommage car vraiment simple à faire !
Il n'y a pas d'adressage d'ip à faire sauf si tu as vraiment besoin d'une gestion spécifique.

La, la seul chose a faire est de mettre le même nom de réseau partout.


----------



## jfkm (18 Novembre 2016)

Il y a quand même quelque chose de bizarre dans le sens ou UNE FOIS QUE J'AI CONNECTÈ un  device au réseau Netgear, il REFUSE ensuite catégoriquement de reprendre la livebox, même si je tente de l'y reconnecter manuellement...

En fait, une fois l'adresse IP du récepteur (sous la forme 169...XX...) configurée sur un appareil suite à sa connexion au Netgear, cet appareil ne PEUT PLUS ensuite ré accepter une adresse normale de la livebox. Il se connecte à la Box, mais reste avec son adresse IP 169...XX...  Donc forcément, cela ne fonctionne pas...

Et cela le fait avec n'importe quel device: iPhone / MacBook / iMac ...

Le problème a d'ailleurs l'air connu:

https://community.netgear.com/t5/Ré...ay-impossible/m-p/1118930/highlight/false#M43


----------



## drs (18 Novembre 2016)

Est ce que par hasard, le netgear n'aurait pas, par défaut, une adresse ip en 192.168.1.1?
Qui correspondrait à l'adresse ip de la livebox...
L'adresse 169.254 signifie que le serveur dhcp n'a pas répondu ou qu'aucun serveur n'est présent sur le réseau


----------



## jfkm (18 Novembre 2016)

Je ne sais pas comment connaitre l'adresse ip du Netgear.

Et je n'ose plus le rebrancher, lassé de reconfigurer si problème ...


----------



## drs (19 Novembre 2016)

Je viens de regarder rapidement la doc, ce ne serait pas un repeteur wifi, mais un routeur wifi, et dans ton cas, ce seul mot fait toute la différence !
Donc au niveau architecture, tu as dû connecté ta livebox sur le port jaune, ce qui explique ton adresse en 169.254. Car le serveur dhcp de la livebox ne peut pas répondre, puisque tu n'es pas sur le même segment lorsque tu te connectes au wifi netgear (car il y a deux segments: un sur les prises noires, et un autre sur la prise jaune. Et les requêtes dhcp ne peuvent pas passer de l'un à l'autre, du moins sur ce genre de matériel)

Donc essayes deux choses:
- la plus compliquée serait de configurer le netgear en mode bridge, mais à mon avis ce n'est pas possible
- la plus simple (et commences par celle-ci), c'est de connecter ta livebox sur un des ports noir de la livebox (et non pas sur le jaune).
Ensuite, dans la config du netgear, tu lui mets une adresse en 192.168.1.x (en vérifiant qu'elle ne soit pas utilisée sur ton réseau, en faisant un ping par exemple) et tu désactives son serveur dhcp. Cette opération peut se faire sans connecter le netgear à ton réseau, pour ne pas mettre le bazar. Une fois configuré, tu pourras le brancher.
Au niveau wifi, mets des noms de ssid différents de ton wifi livebox dans un 1er temps, pour être sûr de te connecter au netgear durant les tests (tu pourras ensuite leur donner le même nom, comme ça tu passeras de l'un à l'autre sans t'en rendre compte).

Et là, ça devrait marcher

Ps: il n'y a donc plus rien à connecter sur le port jaune.

A ta dispo si tu veux plus d'éclaircissements


----------



## jfkm (19 Novembre 2016)

Merci...

Pourtant ils parlent bien de "Répéteur" sur cette page, et non pas de routeur :

http://www.netgear.fr/home/products...etgear_organic#tab-caractéristiquestechniques


----------



## drs (19 Novembre 2016)

Au temps pour moi, je me suis trompé de modele, il y a un routeur wifi avec les mêmes références.
Pour le fonctionnement :
- soit en repeteur wifi, mais il doit être connecté en wifi à ton routeur, et l'ordi est connecté en filaire et le commutateur doit être placé sur extender
- soit en point d'accès : il se connecte en filaire au routeur et fait office de point d'accès, en mettant le commutateur sur point d'accès.

Quel mode utilises-tu?


----------



## jfkm (19 Novembre 2016)

Mode répéteur ( extender ).

Mais le but, c'est que le Netgear soit connecté en wifi à la Livebox, afin d'être placé plus loin dans la maison, et les appareils en wifi sur son réseau.


----------



## jfkm (19 Novembre 2016)

En fait, l'utiliser comme décrit sur son manuel d'installation, ce qui fonctionne très bien, si ce n'est qu'une fois qu'un appareil Apple a été connecté une fois au Netgear, il refuse ensuite de se connecter au réseau de la Livebox... Netgear lui assigne une IP en 169... et l'appareil ne peut plus se connecter à la Livebox quand je lui demande...


----------



## Ma Dalton (19 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

 je ne connais pas précisément CE répéteur, mais je pense que tes interprétations sont erronées.

J'ai lu les 2 manuels disponibles pour ce répéteur.
En mode répéteur, il n'a PAS de serveur DHCP, et n'est donc pas capable d'attribuer une adresse IP à un client wifi, d'ailleurs ce n'est pas son rôle.

La plupart des routeurs wifi (ici la Livebox) sont routeur ET serveur DHCP, il est inutile que le répéteur le soit.

D'autre part si les adresses IP dont tu parles sont du type 169.254...., il s'agit d'adresses IP auto-assignées, ce qui signifie que le client ne s'est PAS connecté au réseau et qu'aucun serveur DHCP n'a pu lui donner d'adresse.

Enfin tu sembles croire qu'un client "garde" une adresse IP : non, c'est le routeur qui a une durée de "bail" pour un appareil (24 heures par exemple), ce qui signifie qu'une adresse IP locale, par ex. 192.168.1.12 lui est réservée, pour les 24h à venir.
Le client, lui, peut changer d'adresse à chaque fois qu'un serveur DHCP lui en donne une.

Désolée, pas de réponse à ton problème, mais juste quelques éléments d'information.


----------



## jfkm (19 Novembre 2016)

Je vous remercie pour vos aides, mais je reconnais que je suis totalement dépassé !

D'où mon appel à un pro, qui passera Mercredi soir


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Et après avoir connecté un appareil sur le Netgear en wifi, si tu le connectes en ethernet sur la box, ça dit quoi?
Tu as connecté comment ton répéteur au wifi de la box? En WPS ou en connexion "normale"?
Sur la box, as-tu activé le filtrage des adresses mac pour le wifi?


----------



## jfkm (21 Novembre 2016)

_Et après avoir connecté un appareil sur le Netgear en wifi, si tu le connectes en ethernet sur la box, ça dit quoi?_

Pas essayé. Mais avec iPhone, pas possible... Et iMac non plus, à l'étage, et box au rdc...

_Tu as connecté comment ton répéteur au wifi de la box? En WPS ou en connexion "normale"?
_
Pour la configuration du Netgear, cela se fait en wifi, mais je ne sais pas si WPS ou "normale"...
_

Sur la box, as-tu activé le filtrage des adresses mac pour le wifi?
_
Ca, je peux répondre : NON !  Dans le panneau de config de la livebox, filtrage adresses mac est sur "Désactivé"
_
_


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Novembre 2016)

Où vois-tu dans la box, les adresses ip affectées à tes machines?


----------



## jfkm (22 Novembre 2016)

Dans le panneau de configuration de la box, sur son interface web.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2016)

jfkm a dit:


> Dans le panneau de configuration de la box, sur son interface web.


En cliquant sur l'ordinateur en question? 
Sur le Mac si tu regardes menu /config réseau/Wi-fi/Avancé :


Ça donne quoi?


----------



## jfkm (23 Novembre 2016)

Bonsoir. Je reviens vers vous pour conclusion ...

Après passage d'un technicien, il s'avère que ce répéteur Netgear a bien un soucis avec les appareils Apple... Il a halluciné, mais en avait entendu parler, sans être lui même confronté au problème.

Avec les tests effectués sur son windows (pc et phone), aucun soucis avec le Netgear. Avec tous mes appareils Apple, rien à faire.

On a viré le netgear, et mis des CPL wifi ... BASTA !!

Merci pour votre aide, mais le Netgear est dans le placard !


----------

